# Stryker XPS (Expandable Patient Surface)



## MMiz (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone used the Stryker XPS?  This seems like a useful tool if you're doing transfers all day.

We had a bariatric cot back at the station and seemed to always find a way to make due instead of actually using it for calls.

Anyone use one?


----------



## Meursault (Apr 7, 2013)

Saw another company with one. It looks like Stryker stole an idea from Ferno for a change.

I've used Ferno's equivalent, the LBS, and I'm not impressed. Most of that is because the ProFlexx stretchers it goes on are so badly designed and inconvenient to use, but the actual product has some problems too. The sides are difficult to fasten and have the same problem with pin wear and resulting wiggle room as their 35-A rails. Stryker's rail design is different, but their rails are also smaller and look less secure. The problem with adjusting the rail angle is that the rails still need to be nearly vertical in order to safely load it into a Type II or move around at all with it in, and even in a proper box, it'll be uncomfortable.



MMiz said:


> We had a barbaric cot back at the station


Less barbaric, surely, than forcing ordinary-size stretcher rails shut on someone's side folds.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd love to see this on a few of our Strykers. 

That would save us from using the pain in the butt bariatric unit/stretcher so much and instead be using a power cot for the big uns


----------

